# Huginn's growth thread



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone who read my intro thread (and remembers me lol) knows that I am getting a BC puppy in January. He's from the same litter that Scarlett_O is getting her little Caoimhe from, she's awesome for helping me decide. So anyway, his breeder is nice enough to send me pictures weekly of him. 
Without further ado, little Huginn. 

First picture is him at 4 days old, second is 8 days old and the third is 21 days old (he's the one on the right).


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY, glad you are doing something like this!!:smile:

He is SOO cute!!

I can NOT wait till they get here!!!:dance:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Ahhhh I can't wait either!!!! I'm so ready. Winter break starts in, like 9 days and then I am puppy proofing!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

He's adorable! I love his face mask! I can't wait to watch these two beautiful pups grow up!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> He's adorable! I love his face mask! I can't wait to watch these two beautiful pups grow up!


Thank you, I happen to think he is very cute, and his mask is one of things I love the most!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, those markings are awesome! Really can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, I love how much white he has  I can't wait to see more either, I get more and more anxious as the days go on lol.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Awww! He is just as cute as Keeva! Well, duh... haha. I love the patterning on that litter. I'm trying to convince Abi that she needs a blue or a red next to get some color mixed in with all those black and whites! *Fingers crossed on the red merle!*


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I received some awesome new pictures today. Huginn is 24 days old and went and played outside today. I love these pictures.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Awww! He is just as cute as Keeva! Well, duh... haha. I love the patterning on that litter. I'm trying to convince Abi that she needs a blue or a red next to get some color mixed in with all those black and whites! *Fingers crossed on the red merle!*


I really, really like his pattern. Haha, good luck, she even has black and white cats . . .


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Awww! He is just as cute as Keeva! Well, duh... haha. I love the patterning on that litter. I'm trying to convince Abi that she needs a blue or a red next to get some color mixed in with all those black and whites! *Fingers crossed on the red merle!*


You know I plan on it silly, I think a R/W would look AWESOME with my "little" group(although Dixi IS the wild boar-so black w/ red!LOL).....and a blue would be awesome as well, or a lilac, or the slate, or, or, or!!!LOL

But I always end up with my b/w!!!LOL (My plan WAS to get a Red Merle next dog......but then Kee came along!!:tonue


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> You know I plan on it silly, I think a R/W would look AWESOME with my "little" group(although Dixi IS the wild boar-so black w/ red!LOL).....and a* blue would be awesome as well, or a lilac, or the slate, or, or, or!!!LOL*
> 
> But I always end up with my b/w!!!LOL (My plan WAS to get a Red Merle next dog......but then Kee came along!!:tonue


I can see why you've ended up with so many lol


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

New pictures! He is 7 and half weeks. He'll be here in exactly 14 days, I'm so excited a friend who is getting another puppy from the litter took these for me. I hope they work.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE that one of him standing up.....I think that is his "Yesss?????" face!!LOL


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love the spotty nose!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's such a handsome little fella!!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's VERY cute! I bet he'll keep you on your toes.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the compliments. I am very smitten with him and haven't even met him yet. I have been told he is a little love and adores cuddles. I'm pretty excited, the days are flying by and he will be here next Friday (13th)!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh look at that face! I love itty bitty baby pictures, but around 7ish weeks when they start to look more like their breed I like them even more.
He is a looker for sure. I'm excited to see him and keeva grow.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

He's definitely starting to look BC finally. It was really hard to tell what breed he was when he was a little bitty guy, but now it's getting more obvious. I'm excited that he will get to grow up (mostly) with his sister, it will be interesting to see how alike and different they are.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Huginn said:


> He's definitely starting to look BC finally. It was really hard to tell what breed he was when he was a little bitty guy, but now it's getting more obvious. I'm excited that he will get to grow up (mostly) with his sister, it will be interesting to see how alike and different they are.


 For sure, he's not a cute little mystery ball of black and white fluff now, he's a cute little BC ball of black and white fluff! Lol.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a new picture. Just over 8 weeks old, I love his expression. Not as determined as Keeva's, but I am more than ok with that. I am so excited, only a week to go!


----------

